# Home Depot Investigation



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Home Depot is by far America's most trusted name when it comes to home improvement.
NBC4-TV of Los Angeles has done an undercover investigation of their home remodeling contracting and have come up with shocking results.

Found out more:
http://www.nbc4.tv/news/10227602/detail.html


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Hey GoJoAGoGo & Others,

My sister works for "Home Depot" and I have been there many times. The employees are strictly enforced to help the customer FIRST !! As for the article mention above, Home Deport "sub-contacts" a lot of their "install" projects such as roof installs, cabinet installs. So I wouldn't put Home Depot to blame on a couple of "rip-off sub-contractors" !!!*


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

dr911 said:


> *Hey GoJoAGoGo & Others,
> 
> My sister works for "Home Depot" and I have been there many times. The employees are strictly enforced to help the customer FIRST !! As for the article mention above, Home Deport "sub-contacts" a lot of their "install" projects such as roof installs, cabinet installs. So I wouldn't put Home Depot to blame on a couple of "rip-off sub-contractors" !!!*





Home Depot customers said:


> Most of Home Depot's work is done by subcontractors. But when customers complained to the company about problems, they say letters and calls often went unanswered.
> 
> "I went through four different Home Depot employees," says one customer.
> 
> "We got no response. They just don't care," says another.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I've heard bad stories about Lowes too, ripping people off and doing a bad job. People these days just want money......


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Now, I can't fault Home Depo alone, but as the company it is it has the responsibilty to know who its sub-contracting to, and to answer question these unhappy customers have.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Home Depot Investigation - Part 2 was aired last night on NBC4-TV of Los Angeles and posted at their site:
http://www.nbc4.tv/news/10374941/detail.html


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

i'm not a big fan of home depot, mostly because they are so good at what they do in-store that they've squeezed a lot of the little retailers out....just ticks me off

but as far as this piece of investigative journalism goes....gimme some numbers!!!

it doesn't matter how big or how small the "contractor" is -and home depot doesn't play that role, tho it seems that they've invited it, being who they are and the service they've designed to help homeowners- you're gonna find horror stories, even among the best of 'em.

so what if nbc found 10, 50, 100 dissatsfied customers?...does that qualify as a general statement on the quality of the work these subcontractors provide?

even with an outfit as big and persuasive as home depot, these subcontractors are just that...subcontractors -the only valid issue i can see vis a vis HD is if these guys don't have the right lisence to do the work: then HD is probably violating the law....but the subcontractors are not employess of HD....they are recommendations, and the customer is free to use or not use them at their own risk.

if nbc is suggesting collusion between the subs and the stores....well, duh -it's kind of a given, dontcha think?- at least in the sense that these subs are no doubt buying materials for the work from HD.

in CA, the Contractors State Lisencing Board exists in part to hear these kinds of complaints and to investigate them

HD is not these customer's parents, there to make sure their experience is trouble free.....the customer, imo, is just plain stupid to assume otherwise.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

nice info.


----------

